# Shotglass Grow Anyone?



## FloydBanks

Hey, I know a bunch of you did/are doing the 16oz Solo cup grow... but I was just reading some stuff over at the icmag forums, and they've got a 1oz shotglass microgrow going on... 
Would anyone be interested in giving this a go with me? 
I've just popped a new snowberry seed in to a cup of water to start germming.


----------



## the_riz

*Yeah you know what i might be up for that, i still have some orange bud seeds.. what would anyone reccomend i used as a grow medium? cant fit many airstones in a shotglass lol.. and id wanna stick to hydro as its what i know..    *


----------



## FloydBanks

I'll find the guidelines they put up............ I know it said something about hydro.... but I'm not a hydro grower, so I can't help you too much there


----------



## FloydBanks

Here it is... not as much about hydro as I had thought, just that you can go big for your reservoir.   I'm gonna give it a shot.


Terms of Engagement are as follows:

1. Plant must be grown in a 1 ounce container or shotglass.

    A. Shotglass is traditional. 

    B. If not a shotglass: 

        1. Shape/style does not matter.

        2. Total volume may not exceed 1 fluid ounce! 

2. Any medium or grow method is allowed.

    A. Ball Hair is allowed as a grow medium. 

    B. Reservour size is unlimited. 

    C. Additives/Nutrients/etc are allowed. 

3. Roots are not allowed to leave the 1 ounce container.
4. Plant must be started by seed or clone.

    A. However, Seedlings are PREFERRED.

5. Participants must have fun.

    A. Hopes of a large plant/yield are mandatory. 

    B. Occasional jokes are highly encouraged. :

    C. Condemning of anothers plant/setup is not allowed howerver(see next line).

        1. CONTSRUCTIVE CRITISISM and suggestions are encouraged. 

6. Viewers/Onlookers must not condemn or add negativity to this thread!

    A. If you plan to do so. HIT YOUR BACK BUTTON NOW!

7. Everybody is encouraged to participate.

    1. Pics/Photos are required for your grow to be OFFICIAL. 

    2. If you may not take pictures you are still encouraged to partake and tell us in DETAIL of your status/grow. 

8. You are encouraged to start NOW however you may join along at any time during the grow.


Thank you all for your positive attitude torwards everything, your participation, and your willingness to add to the community.

This is the official thread from now on and all pictures/logs/posts should be directed torwards this thread.

**ADDITIONAL RULES AND REGULATIONS MAY BE ADDED AS GROWS PROGRESS OR AS SEEN AS NEEDED**


----------



## FloydBanks

I'm still waiting for my seeds to germ... I threw a handful of bagseed + a snowberry into the paper towels last night.... and I know it hasn't even been a day yet, but man I want to start this project, it's got me excited lol


----------



## Mutt

I was MIA for while due to personal reasons....but there was this AMAZING grower here (that by chance ran a forum at one time) His name was HGB. He grew a female to full term in a pot smaller than a pack of smokes in soil. Among that even grew a plant upside down.

Might want to look around his posts. I'm sure the pic is somewhere on the forum. User name was HGB. Def. cool dude from the wild west. 

If he's still around hope he reads this...HEY BRO WATCH OUT FOR THEM CATS.


----------



## herbman

a one oz shot glass is the same as just a regualr bar shot glass right? if so i would like to participate


----------



## FloydBanks

herbman said:
			
		

> a one oz shot glass is the same as just a regualr bar shot glass right? if so i would like to participate



You are right, nice to have you on board 


Will this topic suffice for everyone? Or should We make an official shotglass grow topic?


----------



## herbman

wait so only organic soil in a shotglass?


----------



## FloydBanks

herbman said:
			
		

> wait so only organic soil in a shotglass?


Any medium or grow method is allowed.  
(***Goes to check to see if any of my seeds have germed yet**)

OH ONE DID! NOICE!  Picture time 

 Here's how I'm goin:
Soil Medium: MG Potting Soil + Perlite
1 oz Container: (I don't happen to have a spare shotglass, but I did have an empty vitamin container, so I cut it down to size, and it's ready to go)
Strain: Bagseed


----------



## bombbudpuffa

What about drainage? Is the shot glass so small you don't need it? I'm kind of skeptical but interested.


----------



## Kindbud

yeah me to i could do a short indoor grow how long do you think it would take?? and i need to get a shot glass to lol not much of a drinker lol but if i dont enter ill be watchin this


----------



## herbman

i think im gonna do it but it wont last long the'll get root bound in about 3 weeks and die so i dunno, ima do it but when they get rootbound  im gonna repot


----------



## Kindbud

lol yeah maybe maybe not i got to go look at that 16 oz cup grow havent checked it out in a while lol


----------



## the_riz

*Is it worth it if theyll die, i mean probably not in my opinion.

what would be better is if everyone decided on a challenge that aint so easy if were all gonna end up repotting theres no point...

what might be cool is a new medium, or a rarely tried grow medium. i dunno, im just up for something different    *


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew

Like Mutt said...

check out HGB's med grow journal

He succesfully flowered from a table spoon of soil in the smallest pot available. HGB is my hero when it comes to micro grows. NDS is pretty darn good too.


----------



## the_riz

*Cool im in.. got my shotglass ready, got my seed, and i got my germ cube lol... bring it oonn!    *


----------



## HGB

Mutt said:
			
		

> but there was this AMAZING grower here (that by chance ran a forum at one time) His name was HGB. He grew a female to full term in a pot smaller than a pack of smokes in soil. Among that even grew a plant upside down.
> 
> Might want to look around his posts. I'm sure the pic is somewhere on the forum. User name was HGB. Def. cool dude from the wild west.
> 
> If he's still around hope he reads this...HEY BRO WATCH OUT FOR THEM CATS.



say brother mutt nice to see ya around    hope all is the best it can be your way  

most of the pics are on my forum and a few on another i dont visist any longer.  might be some of the super micro grow in my medical GJ here as well.

I wont be partaking in this do to personal reasons and lack of time on my part .

NDS is a top notch micro grower as well and I have learned tons from his post....

there are no hard rules to growing any plant and ,ALL the medium has to do is support the plant not feed it  

best of luck to all


----------



## Draston

I'm confused as to why you all are using shot glasses and on top of that a normal shot glass is 1.5 oz not 1.0 oz.


----------



## FloydBanks

Draston said:
			
		

> I'm confused as to why you all are using shot glasses and on top of that a normal shot glass is 1.5 oz not 1.0 oz.



For a new and exciting experience.... and if it's 1.5 I'm ok with that


----------



## Draston

yeah i'm pretty much an alcoholic at this point if you can call a college student an alcoholic but yeah...

its 1.5oz, everyone saying its 1.0 is misinformed. I'm never not on this forum without dirnking a milwaukee's best ice .


----------



## FloydBanks

Draston, you should put one of your shotglasses to better use, and grow some herb.


----------



## Draston

well I feel like i'm already breakin' the law enough with 6 plants which anything above 5 is a felony in my area. How would this shotglass grow work? I don't do hydro. Do you just grow the plant normally just in a shotglass instead? won't that stunt its growth? Is this just one of those things to do because you can?


----------



## FloydBanks

Draston said:
			
		

> well I feel like i'm already breakin' the law enough with 6 plants which anything above 5 is a felony in my area. How would this shotglass grow work? I don't do hydro. Do you just grow the plant normally just in a shotglass instead? won't that stunt its growth? Is this just one of those things to do because you can?



Yeah, it's pretty much something to do because you can.  It doesn't stunt it's growth... it just can't grow 10 feet tall in a shotglass.  I don't do hydro either.... and for that matter I don't think I've actually seen a hydro shotglass grow.  But it would be interesting.
You just grow it normally... except in a shotglass.


----------



## the_riz

*Well i gotta give it a try huh? im also toying with the idea of using a film canister instead, as its probably smaller than a shot, but with the added bonus of being made outta plastic, i can peirce a couple of holes in the base, but thinkin about it, that probably wouldnt matter.. as long as the germ cube was moist on the outside, its definetly gonna be moist in the inside.. should be fun!.. 

I wonder how much bud you could produce with 10 shotglass grows under 1 hps lol.. probably more than 2 normal plants, and or, the same kind of ammount    *


----------



## stayhigh

i'm game


----------



## stayhigh

just but some seeds in paper towel. got A shot glass. just need 2 get my digital camera working


----------



## Draston

I'm down but I have to wait till I get some seeds, I'm in a dry spell and me and my roommates haven't been able to get anything for over 2 weeks.... its killer.


----------



## the_riz

*When should we start this?.. also, how long is veg reccomended, is it all as usual veg until alternating nodes? or would be more reccomended to just 12 12 it for life..     *


----------



## the_riz

*heh... fantastic.. i know were ill be going if i need some more racking for my micro marijuana plant but i think i have enough for now lol    *


----------



## FloydBanks

Ho-Ho-Holy chinese text batman!
the_riz: I'm starting now.  As far as veg and what not.......... I suppose whatever suits your fancy. 12/12 right from seed probably isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Uk1

im in lol  starting in a few minutes


----------



## FloydBanks

It's good to have so many people on board.  Mine broke soil this morning, and I've got it under lights right now.  I can't decide if I want to go straight to 12/12 or if I want to let it grow  a few leaves first.  We'll see.
I'm looking forward to pictures of everyone's grow


----------



## herbman

im in also but i have only bagseed left, all my cronic seeds are my current plants growing but i will be happy to grow some bagseed with yall in a 1.0oz shotglass im gonna go germ now and i do have a digital cam   but whas gonna let you all know that it doesnt matter if you do 18/6 or 12/12 but if in 18/6 it will just stay in veg as a small plant putting at 12/12 from the start will just give you bud faster basically i am gonna keep them in 18/6 for now until my current plants are gowing into flowering.....i'll keep yall posted


----------



## Runbyhemp

Ah, what the heck, I'm in too. Just need to get hold hold of a shot glass.

I have perhaps 3 or 4 ice cold long necks a week, but spirits for me are a complete and utter no-no, so I have no shot glass in the house.

I'm guessing an egg cup would be roughly the same size, maybe a bit bigger. What do you think ?


----------



## the_riz

*I kinda get the feeling this is more of a "grow your plant in the smallest size container you think you can" grow.. although ill be stickin to shot, gonna germ in a bit..    *


----------



## FloydBanks

the_riz said:
			
		

> *I kinda get the feeling this is more of a "grow your plant in the smallest size container you think you can" grow.. although ill be stickin to shot, gonna germ in a bit..    *



Ya pretty much haha.  I think anything that's roughly the size of a shot glass will do alright.  One of the guys on the icmag thread was growing inside of a Kazoo, another in a prescription pill container.


----------



## SmokinMom

Aw heck, why not.  My poor abused seeds and plants!!!  LOL.


----------



## SmokinMom

Wait!  We don't actually own a shot glass.  Would a 1 1/2 oz teeny tupperware container work?  I have one of these...

http://order.tupperware.com/coe/app/tup_show_item.show_item_detail


----------



## FloydBanks

If it's 1.5 oz.. I don't see why not, SmokinMom


----------



## Dewayne

I'll throw some seeds into germination and prolly take into this event.


----------



## FloydBanks

Mwahahahahaha IIIIIIITTTSSSSS AAALLLLLIIIIIIIVVVEEE.
(I've got a little sprout, 24 hours above soil) (oh and pics tomorrow when i update my other grow journal too)


----------



## imsoborednow

I'm in.........found myself a 1oz container....holds exactly 30ml which is great
(30ml = 1oz)...see pic...proper glass an all....got a w/widow clone to start and a seed start.......


----------



## imsoborednow

Here we go 1 bagseed planted direct to soil in one and 1 w/widow clone rooted and stuffed into the top of another.......I take it that we will have to report on our grows........like weekly??????


----------



## FloydBanks

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Here we go 1 bagseed planted direct to soil in one and 1 w/widow clone rooted and stuffed into the top of another.......I take it that we will have to report on our grows........like weekly??????



Lookin good imsoborednow! I think you're ahead of all of us so far with your clone haha  
It's gonna be interesting to see what happens for you when the roots get down to the bottom of a shooter shaped like that because I'm pretty sure that you will eventually have to pull the plant up and trim some roots back.


----------



## imsoborednow

Wassup FloydBanks....
     Glad you like the shooter.....its pretty straight inside...like a test tube...the bowl at the bottom is just solid glass to give it wieght.....I already had the clone its about 4 weeks old.......


----------



## the_riz

*haha the base of those test tubes is misleading lol.. lookin good imsobrorednow, im tempted to start with clone, but  dr greenthumbs gonna be round monday, i lost the seeds! haha.. he knows where they are im pretty sure so ill either be germing or bunging a clone in a growcube then into my 1oz toothpaste lid pot  *


----------



## imsoborednow

Thats one big tube of toothpaste dude......


----------



## the_riz

*Haha you know.. its off one of those push tube ones  *


----------



## herbman

WELL I HAD a problem .....it seems that i dont have a 1oz. glass but i have a already germ'd seed and i need a pot fast ne body got an idea of what i kan use?


----------



## the_riz

*err, you got a small salt or pepper shaker spare? or anything that size   *


----------



## herbman

umm well how about a water bottle cut down?


----------



## trichnut

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> I'm in.........found myself a 1oz container....holds exactly 30ml which is great
> (30ml = 1oz)...see pic...proper glass an all....got a w/widow clone to start and a seed start.......


sweet... Iv got a set of 6 of thos shot glasses. ill be checking in everyonce in a while maby ill jump on the bandwagon if somone actulay gets any bud from this.


----------



## the_riz

*I think you should change your avatar Trichnut... its makin me drool    *


----------



## trichnut

the_riz said:
			
		

> *I think you should change your avatar Trichnut... its makin me drool    *


im trying to iv got a thread open asking for help to make another avatar
please help-->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12765


----------



## trichnut

might it be better to have the light schedual be 11 hours on and 13 hours off to make the plant think that winter is coming and to hurry up and flower...  seems to me that the plant is going to die from getting so badly root bound. what is your guy's plan on keeping these plants alive and producing?


----------



## the_riz

*Dude im just sayin that blunt looks NIIIICEEEEE  *


----------



## SmokinMom

herbman said:
			
		

> WELL I HAD a problem .....it seems that i dont have a 1oz. glass but i have a already germ'd seed and i need a pot fast ne body got an idea of what i kan use?


 
Do you have any of those film canisters, or the dose cups for liquid medicine?  I am actually using a tupperware thingy for condiments.

Maybe even a dixie cup?


----------



## herbman

yeah i found an actual shotglass but seriously this is REALLY SMALL.....   ima go check my seeds............


----------



## FloydBanks

I think today's the 3rd day above soil.  Here she is.




I've got her on the window sill right now getting some natural light for a bit. 
And, when she gets bigger and starts to get root bound... well the only option is to pull her out of the vitamin bottle and trim back the roots... either that or drop out and transplant, but that wouldn't be too sporting of me.


----------



## rollingstoned77

Can i use a 1 oz. container with alot of holes in it and suspend that over a larger container ? 


PEACE


----------



## FloydBanks

Sure, as long as u're growing in the small one


----------



## trillions of atoms

as long as its got drianage holes.... and of course you wont yeild much and a waste of time but go for it! id love to see a fully matured baby nugget plant!   just to say ive seen it...  

goodluck to whoever tries it, feeding and keeping ph right will be a ***** so KUDOS to whoever pulls it off right!!!!! tons of green karma your way!

dont forget to supercrop ALOT and keep the light low- or your gunna have a streched plant in a bad way.
:animbong:


----------



## Uk1

i iz back in


----------



## Uk1

im going for 12/12 straight from start 

its already out the soil


----------



## the_riz

*Hey guys.. 

Well i just thought id let everyone know we have started our shotglass grow. In a traditional shotglass with a growcube.

Its a clone of our LST'd clone and is currently under a newish hydro NFT setup and i hope it pulls through, we used root hormone and cloning solution to do the job, and if it pulls through then ill get some pics and be officially underway.. however if it cacks up well most likely germ some more seeds.. 

At the moment we have 1 LST plant, 2 regular clones for after, and the shotglass so if we can get away with it, we dont want to germ any more seeds..

fingers crossed!  *


----------



## imsoborednow

Hey....Nice sprout Floydbanks...... hope its a girl.....


----------



## Uk1

i added this thread under grow journal if anyone is interested in adding to it


----------



## AlienBait

O.K., I'm in on this one.  Sounds like fun.  I will set up a wick hydro system and see how it goes.  No LEDs this time.  



			
				rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> Can i use a 1 oz. container with alot of holes in it and suspend that over a larger container ?


 
I thought about that too, but the rules say that the roots must remain in the container.  So, no DWC.


----------



## TheDrowner

Screw it, Im in. That cool?

Been away for 3 day, was in hospital due to Impetigo. It's a bacteria that eats the skin, Im on anti-biotics so we'll see how I go.

Can I use a regular wild turkey shot glass?

Peace.


----------



## Uk1

i need anti's or something better than these acidy things lol ....

 mines in a glass but through a tube also


----------



## TheDrowner

I got some plastic shot glasses. Gonna grow like 2-4 plants just for fun aye.

Seems like a nice challenge. So Im gonna give it a go.

The pills im taking are friken' huge man. But i need them.

Cya.


----------



## herbman

im offically out.....sorry i kant do it due to the fact that current plants are under 18/6 and i dont want to bud them just quite yet but i will for sure stay informed on all your grows


----------



## AlienBait

Here is my setup:

I am using a hydroponic wick system with 50/50 perlite/vermiculite.

I had a couple of pill bottles and I cut one down to be exactly 1.5 oz.  The other one is being used as a platform to keep the "pot" out of the reservoir.  The reservoir is a plastic beer cup that I cut down to be the right size.  The wick was cut from one of my old socks that had holes in it.

The plant is a clone that I had thrown in the garbage because I didn't need it.  I threw it out on Saturday, but pulled it back out on Tuesday and washed it off.  It looks fine, hopefully it will work for this grow.

Here are some pics:


----------



## imsoborednow

I like it !!......Alien bait........... looks cool......... I dont know hydro so I've stuck to soil........ Im using a glass shooter for my grow ..............and have made up something today......... I ve introduced a sort of wick system to my grow.....my shooter dont have any drainage so how am I gonna water/feed it right with out overdoing it.......well just so happens I got some capillary matting laying around......you know...the sort of stuff that claims to water the plants while your away....well I cut a thin strip of it and inserted into the glass down oneside to the bottom......(removing/replacing clone as well)....trailed it down the outside .....bound it loosly with wire and stuck it in a res.......hopefully eliminateing problems later in the grow......we'll see......nice pics friend...take it easy............check it out........


----------



## imsoborednow

Oh yeah...... Alienbait....... hope you washed those socks first man ....cos .....cheesey green aint one of my favs.......lol....


----------



## AlienBait

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> hope you washed those socks first man ....cos .....cheesey green aint one of my favs.......lol....


 
Nah, helps cover the smell of growing pot!  

imsoborednow, I like your setup, as well as the others on this thread.  From the Scooby-Doo vitamins bottle to mini Tuperware.  

Now, if everyone else would post pics of their setups.....


----------



## the_riz

*Im not postin until im sure the clone survives  *


----------



## stayhigh

mines just germed once it sprouts i'll post


----------



## the_riz

*Well the clone died... we thought it would since it was the top of our other clone.. oh well, hope yours all go ok, ill be lurkin around  *


----------



## Uk1

mines hard to tell at the moment possibly dying leafs are drying out but its growing


----------



## imsoborednow

Just to say ....I put the clone under 12/12 on Friday....things looking normal except the leaf is a lighter green.......bagseed has not shown his head yet....


----------



## FloydBanks

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Just to say ....I put the clone under 12/12 on Friday....things looking normal except the leaf is a lighter green.......bagseed has not shown his head yet....


Looks good to me imsoborednow 

Here's mine as of today.  I'm just waiting for it to get slightly bigger, and then I'm going to 12/12.


----------



## MR.GREENIE

hey guys i was wondering if i can join in germinating some bagseed in paper towel and would love to try the challendge :joint:


----------



## FloydBanks

go for it mr. greenie, i don't think anyone's too far along


----------



## Uk1

mine died a while ago just not been about to say so yea i smoked it lol tasted abit likeweed & smelt potent lol


----------



## SmokinMom

Well my shot glass grow met an early demise thanks to my toddler.  May it RIP.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## FloydBanks

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Well my shot glass grow met an early demise thanks to my toddler.  May it RIP.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



Haha, that's too unfortunate smokinmom.

I just put mine on 12/12 last night, and actually need to take it out of the darkness in about 30 minutes


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I must say, this is an impressive thread. Everyones plants look great! Sorry about the few deaths. Good thread FB!


----------



## FloydBanks

Well, I put mine in to 12/12.  Today is day 2... actually tonight I should say, it's in the dark right now.  It still amazes me how it changes every day.


----------



## imsoborednow

Getting some bud here Guys!!!!!!!


----------



## AlienBait

Here is my plant.  I had to wrap the bottle with duct tape and use some panda plastic to cover the reservior and top of the perlite because algae was starting to grow.  

I took these pics a couple of days ago, but just found the time to post.  When I saw my plant last night, it had some hairs growing, but I didn't have my camera handy.  I will post an updated pic tonight when the lights come back on.


----------



## imsoborednow

Just my weekly up-date.......tings are looking OK at the mo........just over 2 weeks of 12/12 now........the yellowing of the leaves was countered by the addition of a small pinch of epson salts to the feeding water......


----------



## the_riz

*Well both alienbait and imsobored now, seeing yours i really wish my clone had of survived more than one day lol.. it was obvious it wasnt going to as the plant i took it from was sick as a dog 

Well yours are both looking awesome, infact everyones in this comp is looking very fine indeed!.. keep up the work and ill definetly join ya next time round!
*


----------



## AlienBait

Here are my pics for this week.  Like I said in my last post, the hairs are showing.  It didn't stretch like a plant normally does when it starts flowering, so it is still very short.


----------



## imsoborednow

Shes lookin good alienbait......the silver tape kinda makes it look a bit space age.....like :aok:  ........lol.....


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Shes lookin good alienbait......the silver tape kinda makes it look a bit space age.....like :aok: ........lol.....


 
Hell yea it do!!!! lol!!! alien weed what strain MARS??? lol 

all of them look nice i cant wait to see the results


----------



## AlienBait

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Hell yea it do!!!! lol!!! alien weed what strain MARS??? lol


 
LOL!  Wasn't the look I was going for, but I guess it fits!


----------



## AlienBait

Time for this week's update.  Here are a couple of pics.  Bud is gettig bigger, but it looks like I need to up the Nitrogen a little.


----------



## imsoborednow

Wassupp Alienbait..........your girl is looking good.....Must be a dwarf you got there...or prehaps thats how they grow in zero G....:rofl:
Anyways here my weekly update....3 weeks into 12/12 now.....


----------



## the_riz

*Lol they both look great!.. everytime i see an update here i wish i had of made more of an effort to keep mine alive lol  *


----------



## AlienBait

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Wassupp Alienbait..........your girl is looking good.....Must be a dwarf you got there...or prehaps thats how they grow in zero G....:rofl:


 
It must be the zero-G,   because here is are a couple of pics of her mother:

By the way, your plant is looking nice and healthy.  Looks like the wick is working nicely.


----------



## imsoborednow

Dunno about zero G, but its zero sugar with the Pepsi Thanks...


----------



## imsoborednow

Wasssup Guys..........day 37 of 12/12..and..I'm getting some yellowing of the sun leaves.........the grow is now being fed 1/2 strength food......I gotta keep a close eye on her now........ dont wanna burn her.......well not yet anyways...:hubba:


----------



## AlienBait

Buds are looking good imsoborednow.  

I had to double the amount of nitrogen I was giving mine.  All the lower leaves were turning yellow and dropping off, but once I up the N, all was good.

She probably has another 2.5 weeks to go, but, UNFORTUNATELY, I have to drop out. :cry:   I am going on vacation for a couple of weeks and that is the only plant in my grow room right now.  I've got no one I trust to tend to her needs. 

Here are a couple of pics (talk about a bud on a stick).  The bud is 1.5 inches tall, not including the stem.  Will probably be about a gram when it dries.

I don't know if any one else besides imsoborednow is still in the Shotglass grow, but good luck to you all.  It's been fun.  Wish I could finish....:hitchair:


----------



## killersmoke

omfgomfgomfg alienbait those pics of them big gigantic trees are awesome i wish i had a plant like that!!!!


----------



## AlienBait

killersmoke said:
			
		

> omfgomfgomfg alienbait those pics of them big gigantic trees are awesome i wish i had a plant like that!!!!


 
Which one?  Post #102 or #105?  LOL! :ccc:


----------



## imsoborednow

Nice lil' bud Alienbait..........lets hope she smokes as good as she looks........prehaps a blunts worth on your return .......:joint:
Mine......well she s still got 3/4 weeks in her yet ( I hope). I have lost 3 of my sun leaves to the yellowment...(just made up that word.)
I hope its not gonna spread further..........I think I stressed it a bit when I took it outside on a sunny day for a few hours just to see iits reaction.....seemed like it was tooo much for her......shes back under the 400w now....how can I add just nitrogen to my feed...... Im growing in soil.....
Anyways happy hols AB......


----------



## AlienBait

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> how can I add just nitrogen to my feed...... Im growing in soil.....


 
You could pick up some ammonium nitrate at the lawn fertilizer section at Home Depot.

I don't know the dosage you would use because I grow Hydro.  I normally mix 1/2 tsp per gallon, but I had to use a full tsp per gallon for this little grow.  I guess you can start there and move up or down depending on how the plant reacts.


----------



## Dankerz

been reading and following these threads both here and over at ICmag
and would like to post a photo from a grower over at the other site..with his permission of course. i think this was aclone but still darn nice so far


----------



## Dewayne

Great looking plants man! =) keep up the good work and this is actually turning out more successful then i thought  anyways great job 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dankerz

I think ill give it a go being i collect shot glasses, only thing is which one to use..?? 

:hitchair:  the little 1 is prob 1/8 of 1oz way to small..but you never know..so will it be jamaica or penis shotty?


----------



## imsoborednow

Jamacia the penis yourself.?........he..he...


----------



## Dankerz

mini me


----------



## Runbyhemp

Don't use the penis shot glass. You might be tempting fate and get a male or hermie


----------



## Dewayne

Use the jamaican one! =) seems like it'd be the best, great marijuana nationality and the penis like he said may put male karma to the plant! haha. Good luck bro!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## imsoborednow

Day 50 of 12/12 now....shes lost nearly all her sun leaves now but shes still growing....I been messing with my macro lense........  have a look at my trikes man....


----------



## imsoborednow

Nearly there.......:clap:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Great job guys. :aok: Might have to get one of these going again sometime down the road. It just goes to show ya MJ can be grown in just about anything. :hubba: *


----------



## imsoborednow

Well buddies......
we're just about done here....
Got me some micro-bud....sure hope it smokes well.....
It will never catch on as commercial way of growing.....but...
1" sq pots  = 144 in 1sqft(12x12)[email protected] 5g per plant..= 700g per sqft
Imagine loads of micro's in egg boxes....lol

When I put it that way.........:hubba: 

But I dont think I want the hassle........

Moving on....:lama:

Thanks for following you all.........xxxx

Where are you Floydbanks????????????


----------



## AlienBait

Congrats on finishing dude.  Looks like everyone else dropped out.. 

I got two joints out of mine. 

Enjoy!


----------

